

Give more meaningful type names to raw C++ pointers - cornibies
http://www.clemens-sielaff.com/c-typedef-pointer-template/

======
cornibies
I generally agree. However, smart pointers imply ownership of the object,
especially unique_ptr. Using shared_ptr is a good solution to ensure that the
object is both alive when needed and deleted when not - but for the reader it
is still not clear whether the instance pointed to will be available after the
returned shared_ptr has fallen out of scope. That said, I will definitely not
argue against the use of smart pointers wherever possible :) cheers!

------
ArchD
Why not just use smart pointers like unique_ptr and shared_ptr and call it a
day? Dealing with raw pointers that require manual management is like running
with scissors.

